# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Feeling unwell

## cerulean

I am feeling so unwell with all the dizziness, unsteady walking, tight head and sinus, ears, the feeling of disorientation, numbness and pins/ needles in arms legs and feet. I don't think I can take anymore. I've seen Dr's, had paramedics check me over and all say physically I'm fine except slightly high blood pressure and blood tests showed viral markers slightly raised. I am sitting here crying as want my life back. It has been a living hell since I had the 2nd vaccine on 6th of Oct. Dr's are no help, have been told its all in my head and to pull myself together.*I feel so desperate right now.*

----------


## Clara

The CDC has some info about treating the arm pain that almost everyone gets as a side effect. Basically exercise your arm, and apply a cool wet cloth over the area. I had less arm pain after my second Pfizer shot after making a point to do some arm exercises a few hours after my vaccine. I've also heard that staying hydrated can be helpful, and CDC recommends drinking plenty of fluids "to reduce discomfort from fever" if you get that side effect.

I feel a bit of a weight lifted off me now that myself and my family are vaccinated. I hope you're getting some of the same relief.  ::):

----------

